# Now this is what every rat should have!



## Ilovemyratlets (Jan 5, 2008)

You have to check out this video. I can't even imagine how much money she has spent on this room....


----------



## Ilovemyratlets (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry, wrong link...here you go...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EoSrrPIaoMM


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Holy wow... my rats would love that!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i want to be a rat now!!! isn't jorats a member here?


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

she is a member.  and a very lucky lady, to add.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Haha, that is absolutely amazing. I'd love a rat room but god knows my boys would trash it within seconds


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I have probably seen all her videos, they're so great. And I love her rats, they're all so... waddle-y. Mine are still little and darters, but some of hers have reached an age of contentment, when it seems like a lot of them just meander... so cute!


----------



## littlehippiemomma (Jan 6, 2008)

That would definately be a room in my dream house. 8)


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my daughter is moving out soon, so i'll have a spare room... *plotting plotting*


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

does anyone know if jorats has already given a video tour of her set ups?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I think under "Rats will be Rats" she has a pretty comprehensive scan of the room... But as for a TOUR tour, I dunno...


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

HOLY CRAPOLA! I want that room


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

It's an awesome room. Hopefully my next apartment will have a rat room but I have big plans for when I have my own house. I'm probably still 5 or 6 years away from owning my own house but if we are all still here I'll post some pictures of my "Rattie Fun Land"  muhahaha


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Am I the only one bothered by her "slapping" her ratties at the beginning of the clip?? :?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

She wasnt slapping them..Its a play invite


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I call it hand wrestling. My girls love it! If they are in the mood to play, they attack back and have a blast running around and sneeking up on my hand. If they are not in the mood, they just ignore me.


----------

